# c-17 & c-141 1/72 scale 2 kits in one box



## timwin_va (Jan 31, 2013)

the above mentioned items are vacuum formed aircraft , that i purchased 
above 5 years ago i paid like $ 500.00 dollars will sell for $300.00
and i'll take some pictures of the kits and post them tomorrow. everything is in the box . there are c-141 plans and c-17 plans and landing gear as well for both kits, anyway i can be reached at my e-mail on this, [email protected]


----------

